# Enfin une implémentation de JSR-82 pour OS X (Bluetooth with Java)



## Einbert (26 Mai 2004)

Bonjour à tous,

Cela fait un moment que je cherche le moyen d'intégrer Bluetooth dans Java. Il existe en effet une spécification à ce sujet, resp. la  JSR-82 , qui définit les interfaces que l'on doit utiliser. Bluetooth est en effet un standard, mais le hic, c'est que chaque périphérique doit implémenter son protcol stack, pour établir la façon dont se passe la communication sur le système. Il existe des bluetooth protocol stack pour Windows et Linux pour programmer en Java, mais rien jusqu'à maintenant qui puisse fonctionner sur Mac, si ce n'est les librairies fournies pour développer en Obj-C et en C... Pourtant le miracle est arrivé 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 (du moins je l'espère, car je n'ai pas encore pu tester leur implémentation) avec un message sur la mailing-list Apple pour le Bluetooth. Voic le contenu :


> Hi,
> 
> we have created a JSR-82 implementation for Linux, Windows and OSX that works with the BlueZ-Stack on Linux, the Stollmann-Stack on Windows (possibly Microsofts' stack in the near future) and Apples' own Bluetooth-Layer in OSX.
> The Linux-Version is OpenSource and can be downloaded from
> ...



Comme vous pouvez le lire, il y a encore 2-3 petites bricoles à améliorer, mais je pense que cela doit être assez prometteur ... Il faudrait juste un petit coup de pouce de la part d'Apple.

Les dévelopeurs m'ont informé qu'il va y avoir une version d'essai qui va être limité à une seule adresse Bluetooth. Vivement qu'on puisse la d/l !!!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




++


----------

